# fare i capricci



## TimeHP

Hi all.
How do you say in English 'fare i capricci'?
Thank you.


----------



## Coventina

Ciao!
I think it could be "To have a tantrum."

Edit: But my Collins Italian Dictionary translates it as 'to be very naughty'


----------



## Dushnyoni

Coventina said:
			
		

> Ciao!
> I think it could be "To have a tantrum."
> 
> Edit: But my Collins Italian Dictionary translates it as 'to be very naughty'


What aboit "to play spoilt?"


----------



## moodywop

The trouble is that we often say "smettila di fare i capricci!". You can't say "stop having tantrums" and "being naughty" is not a good translation at all.

What would you say to a child suffering from what some psychologists have labelled "little dictator syndrome"?

- Forza, andiamo dal dottore
- Ueeeeeeeh! Ueeeeeh! (stomping his feet)
Non ci voglio andare! Voglio andare al parco giochi! Ueeeeeeh!
(a scene I witnessed yesterday - the child's mother gave in)


----------



## Dushnyoni

moodywop said:
			
		

> The trouble is that we often say "smettila di fare i capricci!". You can't say "stop having tantrums" and "being naughty" is not a good translation at all.
> 
> What would you say to a child suffering from what some psychologists have labelled "little dictator syndrome"?
> 
> - Forza, andiamo dal dottore
> - Ueeeeeeeh! Ueeeeeh! (stomping his feet)
> Non ci voglio andare! Voglio andare al parco giochi! Ueeeeeeh!
> (a scene I witnessed yesterday - the child's mother gave in)


Stop being spoilt/stop playing spoilt


----------



## TimeHP

I think that 'being naughty' is the most similar, but maybe there isn't the right translation in English for this colloquial expression.
A spoilt child is 'viziato', right? A bit different, I think.

We also use the word 'capriccio' with a different meaning:
_It was only a whim = è stato solo un capriccio _

Ciao


----------



## brian

Does the person doing the _fare i capricci_ have to be spoiled/spoilt?  As in, are the reasons for the "tantrum" because the person is used to getting his way?  If not, instead of "having a tantrum" I would suggest "making a fit."  This we use in the negative more than the positive:

_- Come on, we're going to the doctor's.
- Ueeeeeh! Ueeeeeeeeh! _(I like that onomatopoeia )_ I don't want to go!
- Stop making (such a) fit! / Don't make (such a) fit!_

Also, does the word "capricci" imply anything "capricious/whimsical" to the circumstances surrounding the tantrum/fit, as if it were irrational and out-of-the-blue or out-of-nowhere?


Brian


----------



## moodywop

brian8733 said:
			
		

> Also, does the word "capricci" imply anything "capricious/whimsical" to the circumstances surrounding the tantrum/fit, as if it were irrational and out-of-the-blue or out-of-nowhere?
> Brian


 
You wouldn't find the onomatopoeia so endearing if you heard it a hundred times a day as I do 

It is indeed irrational and out of the blue but it is usually part of a recurrent pattern of behaviour


----------



## TimeHP

Thank you. I think that _stop making fit_ could translate _non fare i capricci_ quite well.

Ciao


----------



## Fedora

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Thank you. I think that _stop making *a *fit_ could translate _non fare i capricci_ quite well.
> 
> Ciao



Just a little correction.


----------



## Brian P

Hi TimeHP, 
There is no such English expression as "making fit".  There is a term "to have a fit" that you could use in a phrase such as, "his wife wrecked his new car and he is having a fit!" But for a child, "to have a tantrum" is the best translation for _fare i capricci_


----------



## Fedora

Maybe "to throw a tantrum" would be better at capturing what mooodywop referred to in his post. I also think making a fit would work too. I am pretty sure that I have heard that expression before. Unless I'm making it up (which could be possible too). If I were faced with that child I would say something like: 

_Stop throwing a tantrum and behave!! 
Stop making such a fit and calm down!! 


_IMHO _Stop having a tantrum_ doesn't sound right.


----------



## Brian P

Sorry, Fedora, I disagree.  I have never heard of "making a fit" but "stop having a tantrum" sounds acceptable to me. "Throwing a tantrum" is correct.

Brian


----------



## brian

Hmm...on second thought, it depends on what words you use to say the phrase _make/have (such a) fit_.  In the affirmative sense, with no negation, I'd say _X is having (such a) fit._  However, in the negative imperative type situation, it depends on what words you use.  I'd say _Don't have (such a) fit _rings better than _Don't make such a fit_, but _Stop making such a fit_ sounds better than both _Stop making a fit_ and _Stop having such a fit_.

I also think _throwing a tantrum_ sounds much better than _having_ one.  I also think that, even though it's a good bit stronger than _having a fit_, it works better in the negative imperative for the kid with the "little dictator syndrome": _Stop throwing (such a) tantrum_

I don't know why, but adding _such a_ allows that sentence to ring better.  It's a peculiar phenomenon.

Then again, I never really use either of these phrases, as I have little need for them in my everyday life.   So I could be making these opinions up.


----------



## Fedora

Brian P said:
			
		

> Sorry, Fedora, I disagree. I have never heard of "making a fit" but "stop having a tantrum" sounds acceptable to me. "Throwing a tantrum" is correct.
> 
> Brian


Hi Brian, 

_Making a fit_: Maybe it's a Southern thing since Brian (LA) and I (TX) have heard of it. Who knows? 

_Having a tantrum_: I still think that this wouldn't work. Although the expression is perfectly correct, I don't think that it would work here. I'm having a hard time explaining why I don't think that it would work though. So if this comes out a little muddled then I apologize. 

It just seems to me that "having a tantrum" is more of a descriptive expression. E.g., "Jane's having another one of her tantrums" Whereas "throwing" a tantrum captures the child's willful disobedience and misbehavior. The child is actually doing something (fare). 

Plus, I just don't think that I would say "Stop having a tantrum" it would be like me saying "Stop having a baby" or "Stop having a seizure". That's just what's happening. There really is no control over it. You're just describing the situation. 

  So my vote is that _fare i capricci = to throw a (temper) tantrum.


_For the Italians: Is there such a thing as _avere i capricci_ vs. _fare i capricci_ ? 

Because I think that I think that having a tantrum is better translated with avere whereas throwing a tantrum correctly translates as fare.


----------



## moodywop

Fedora said:
			
		

> For the Italians: Is there such a thing as _avere i capricci_ vs. _fare i capricci_ ?
> 
> Because I think that I think that having a tantrum is better translated with avere whereas throwing a tantrum correctly translates as fare.


 
No you can't say _avere i capricci _though we often say _è un bambino molto capriccioso (= che fa spesso i capricci)._


----------



## Fedora

moodywop said:
			
		

> No you can't say _avere i capricci _though we often say _è un bambino molto capriccioso (= che fa spesso i capricci)._




Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## lozzenge

Fedora said:
			
		

> _fare i capricci = to throw a (temper) tantrum._


 
That's definitely what we'd say in 'English' English, or "stop having a strop"
However  a 'strop' could also be had buy adults whereas a tantrum is more likely to be had by a spoilt child.


----------



## moodywop

lozzenge said:
			
		

> That's definitely what we'd say in 'English' English, or "stop having a strop"
> However a 'strop' could also be had buy adults whereas a tantrum is more likely to be had by a spoilt child.


 
So that's where "stroppy" comes from, as in "he can get a bit stroppy at times". I used to hear it all the time in England.


----------



## Victoria32

Brian P said:
			
		

> Hi TimeHP,
> There is no such English expression as "making fit".  There is a term "to have a fit" that you could use in a phrase such as, "his wife wrecked his new car and he is having a fit!" But for a child, "to have a tantrum" is the best translation for _fare i capricci_



Just a little point... I have  worked with people with disabilities and with epilepsy, and so I do not like people saying 'having a fit' as a colloquialism... as epilepsy is a bit too serious. (No, I hope I am not being "politically correct". 
That kind of behaviour (the child) is what I called when my son did it, "being a brat"...


----------



## TimeHP

> That's definitely what we'd say in 'English' English, or "stop having a strop"


 
We sometimes say 'che lima!', that's quite colloquial.
But its meaning is wider than 'fare i capricci'. 
Everyone who is stressing you out may be a 'lima'.

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Victoria32

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Everyone who is stressing you out may be a 'lima'.
> 
> Grazie a tutti.



Noted for future reference!


----------



## joe86

Hi all,

I resume this old thread as I have a query about another 'possible' translation of _fare i capricci_. 
First off let's just do a round-up of what has been said so far as for _smettila di fare i capricci_:

_- stop throwing a tantrum_
_- stop having a strop_
_- stop playing spoilt/the brat_
_- stop being spoilt/a brat_
_- stop making (such) a fit_

I have doubts as to whether _*to play up*_ (as WordReference confirms) could be another possible translation. Here is an example:

_non badarla nemmeno, stà solo facendo i capricci_

_don't even pay attention to her, *she's just playing up*_

It doesn't sound bad to me (waiting for your confirmation of course)...but if we think of something along the lines of the expressions above, would you ever say:

smettila di fare i capricci!        _*stop playing up!         *_

What do you natives think?

Cheers  

_Joe_


----------



## You little ripper!

> _non badarla nemmeno, stà solo facendo i capricci_


I wouldn't say "she's just playing up" in this instance. I would be more likely to say, _*She's just being a spoilt little brat.

*_


> would you ever say:
> smettila di fare i capricci!        _*stop playing up!         *_


----------



## joe86

Right. Thanks for your clarifications Charles! Now I know one more 

I was just wondering whether _she's just playing up_ wouldn't be considered as acceptable at all...or it's just a matter of personal liking and perhaps other people use it every once in a while. What do you think?

_Joe_


----------



## You little ripper!

joe86 said:


> Right. Thanks for your clarifications Charles! Now I know one more
> 
> I was just wondering whether _she's just playing up_ wouldn't be considered as acceptable at all...or it's just a matter of personal liking and perhaps other people use it every once in a while. What do you think?
> 
> _Joe_


I don't like "she's just playing up" for two reasons. Firstly, it is stating the obvious. Seondly, one expects an explanation  for the misbehaviour, but doesn't get one.

 "She's just being a spoilt little brat" at least gives a reason for her behaviour (because she's spoiled).


----------



## brg245

Dear Joe, you listed:

_- stop throwing a tantrum_
_- stop having a strop (*never heard this expression used before ever in the US)*_
_- stop playing spoilt/the brat *(we say: stop acting like a spoiled brat, or stop acting like a brat but not playing)*_
_- stop being spoilt/a brat *(we do say stop being a brat, but never stop being spoilt, instead we would say stop acting spoilt/spoiled*_
_- stop making (such) a fit *(we do not say making a fit, we say stop having a fit)*_

_*I would translate non fare i capricci as: *
*stop being difficult**, **don't throw a fit**, don't have a fit, **quit acting up**, **stop whining (stop whingeing), stop being fussy, quit your complaining, don't be a brat, no backtalking, don't throw a tantrum*_


----------



## sorry66

brg245 said:


> Dear Joe, you listed:
> 
> _- stop throwing a tantrum
> - stop having a strop (*never heard this expression used before ever in the US)*
> - stop playing spoilt/the brat *(we say: stop acting like a spoiled brat, or stop acting like a brat but not playing)*
> - stop being spoilt/a brat *(we do say stop being a brat, but never stop being spoilt, instead we would say stop acting spoilt/spoiled*
> - stop making (such) a fit *(we do not say making a fit, we say stop having a fit)*_
> 
> _*I would translate non fare i capricci as: *
> *stop being difficult**, **don't throw a fit**, don't have a fit, **quit acting up**, **stop whining (stop whingeing), stop being fussy, quit your complaining, don't be a brat, no backtalking, don't throw a tantrum*_



These are good but I would remove 'stop having a fit' altogether ( I know it's a correction of what was originally said but who uses it?). For me 'don't have/throw a fit' is a bit sarcastic and wouldn't be used with children.
There's also 'stop making a scene' - again I have some doubts about whether you would use it with a child.
How about just 'stop being silly'.


----------



## brg245

If i was talking to a child, I would most likely say stop whining/complaining or quit your complaining/whining.
With an adolescent or adult I might say there's no need to have/throw a fit (yes, sarcastically) or don't have a cow, or even stop being such a whiner


----------



## pirimol63

What about "fussing" ?


----------



## sorry66

pirimol63 said:


> What about "fussing" ?


Maybe 'stop making a fuss'.


----------



## QueSaràh

!NEW THREAD!​
Come tradurreste "fare i capricci" in senso figurato?

_Contesto_:    chiacchiere tra amici, small talk
_Accezione_:  scherzosa
_Frase_:         *oggi il sole sta facendo i capricci* (nel senso che "va e viene", non splende alto ma si nasconde spesso dietro alle nuvole)

_Mio tentativo di traduzione_: the sun is playing up (riprendendo una delle opzioni fornite sopra e che mi sembra la meno bambino-riferita)

Suggerimenti?

Grazie


----------



## You little ripper!

‘The sun doesn’t appear to know what it’s doing today’.
‘The sun doesn’t know whether it’s Arthur or Martha today.’

is probably what I would say in this situation. 

Not know whether one is Arthur or Martha definition and meaning | Collins English Dictionary


----------



## QueSaràh

Dear YLR thanks for replying!

According the the Collins's definition, "‘_The sun doesn’t know whether it’s Arthur or Martha today_.’" means "_to be in a state of __confusion_" which could surely be an option for the idea I'd like to convey.

I'd prefer to stress the fact, though, that the weather changeability is more, sort of, "actively wanted", like The Sun is AN entity able to choose what to do in a "bratty" way… if you know what I mean.

Is there an idiom / and expression to sum it all up?

Thanks!


----------



## rrose17

Isn't this more like teasing? Tempting us and then disappearing?
_The sun is going to be teasing us today.
It looks like the sun's going to be a tease today._
You could use the word capricious but it could sound a little overly "posh" as the Brit say.
_The sun is being a little capricious today._


----------



## You little ripper!

‘I wish the sun would stop playing hide-and-seek. It’s getting to be really annoying!’

hide-and-seek Meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary


----------



## QueSaràh

You little ripper! said:


> ‘I wish the sun would stop playing hide-and-seek. It’s getting to be really annoying!’



This could surely be another valid option, but we do have the exact equivalent in Italian:_ Vorrei che il sole la smettesse di *giocare a nascondino*_. […]



rrose17 said:


> _It looks like the sun's going to be a tease today._



I think this is the closest one to the meaning I want to convey.

Thank you both rrose17 and You little ripper!! 


One last question:

How do you perceive, as natives, the sentence "_the sun is playing up_", then? Does it make any sense? Is it correct? What does it actually mean to your native ears? Thanks in advance!


----------



## rrose17

QueSaràh said:


> How do you perceive, as natives, the sentence "_the sun is playing up_", then? Does it make any sense? Is it correct? What does it actually mean to your native ears? Thanks in advance!


To me, it doesn't mean anything at all. _The sun is playing/toying with us_ on the other hand would mean exactly what you are trying to convey.


----------



## TheCrociato91

rrose17 said:


> To me, it doesn't mean anything at all.



I think that doesn't mean anything to you because "play up" is the British version of "act up". I might be wrong though.

As a matter of fact, "act up" is often translated as "fare i capricci", but I didn't suggest it on this thread because to my knowledge it usually refers to either children or electronic equipment not behaving / working as they are supposed to.

Thanks @rrose17. Corrections are always appreciated.


----------



## rrose17

Who knew?  I can see acting up meaning "fare i capricci" but you're right it wouldn't work with "the sun is acting up" unless I suppose you were God or some great universal force who thought the sun needed a good smack.  
Small note for your otherwise perfect English, equipment is uncountable.


----------



## You little ripper!

I agree that ‘acting up’ doesn’t work in this context. I also thought of another expression that might - ‘peekaboo’. It conveys playing or toying with.

‘You’d think the sun was playing peekaboo with us today. I wish it would make up its mind what it wants to do!’.


----------

